# Snow dogs... playing in the fresh powder!



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

My Cujo and Hazel were getting restless after the last couple of Connecticut snowstorms... so I decided to take them out in the fresh snow at a local park and they had a blast! They looked more like rabbits as they hopped all over the place... lmao. The best buds played tag and chased each other until it was time to go. I can't believe my babies are both over a year old now ... how time flies!

I hope you gals/guys enjoy the pictures!

Stay warm and dry... :woof:


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

awww so cute!!! 
i wanna see what my mutts would do if they saw snow


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

snow pics are the best! thanks!! good shots!


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

These are some great shots!!


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

LMAO! They are covered in snow! Snow pics really are the best. How funny!


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

thank you all for the compliments... you guys rock! Cujo and Hazel are loving the snow and can't wait till the next snowfall. Unfortunately, I can't wait until the spring and summer cuz I personally am sick and tired of the cold weather already... lol.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

wow, that is a lot of snow.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great shots. My they have grown, it's been a while. Glad to see you back and see the pack is doin good. I just love your boy Cujo his markings are exactly like my old pit GS mix Slayer


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

omg look at them go, they are really enjoying themselves, man my guys wouldn't know what to do with all that snow. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

thnx folks... definitely was fun running around with them in the pristine knee-deep snow, but it was also an adventure just trying to maintain my balance while taking the pictures... lol. And to think, we have not even hit the midway point of the winter season... YIKES! If you guys ever want to trade places, I would def take the warm weather anyday...

:hammer:


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

come visit me in FL! Wear wearing short sleeve half the time here. Made the mistake of wearing a hoodie this weekend to the fleamarket, thought I was gonna melt into the pavement bleh


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

Lmao, I would love to be in just a hoodie when I take my pups out. I had about 5 layers of clothing on when I took the pics, besides the 2 wool hats/hood/scarf/waterproof pants/gloves/wool sox,etc. I think I may just take you up on your offer, lol. Looks like more snow today for the tri-state region.


----------

